# "best" linux?



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

I've never much used linux...I think I tried it once a few years ago and decided it wasn't worth the effort. However!, I should be picking up an old computer or two (from an office that is getting rid of them), and figured I'd use this opportunity to learn about the world of linux.

So, I head on over to get myself a Linux ISO and there are so many choices...any recommendations from you linux fanatics?


----------



## ITLogic() (Sep 5, 2004)

Hey, I'm in the same situation. I have set myself up a test lab with several computers to try things out. They are all older Pentium to Pentium III computers and all have dual boot OS's.

I have one computer I wanted to set up a dual boot with Windows ME and a Linux distro. Just like you, I just wanted to learn about it.

I read that Mandrake was good for beginners because it was the easiest install. Well, I never could get it to install properly. The computer I was putting it on was an old Pentium MMX 200mhz. First off, I only had 32 megs of RAM in it, and Mandrake would just crap out in the beginning. Once I upgraded to 96 megs it got past that failure point.

To make a long story short, I could never get Mandrake to install properly. It might have something to do with the old cumputer, but I am going to try again on one of the PIII computers and set up a triple boot.

Anyway, so much for the short story, I downloaded the ISO for Ubuntu Linux. So far, that one has worked great. I did have some issues during the install, so if you try that one and have issues post here and I'll try and help.

Also, last time I checked, I didn't see Ubuntu listed at Linux ISO. You can go to www.ubuntu.com and get it there.

Oops! One more comment. As I type I am downloading Gentoo Linux. I haven't tried it yet, but I hear good things about it.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

haha.

i went to vote for mandrake but it wasnt on the list, so i had to add it for ya...

hope you don't mind.

for what it's worth, i swear by mandrake, but i am told this is because i don't care to know what OS i am running.

i like mandrake because it seems comfortable to me.
it installs pretty easy, and it has a good control panel.

i love the hell out of knoppix too, but i haven't yet managed to install it, and i don't think of a liveCD as a permanent operating system.

(although, stick a 3 gig hard disk in an old 500-900 mhz machine with 128 or more megs ram, and stick the knoppix disk in it, it's as good as having it installed, it's just painfully slow)

you might want to download knoppix first, and play with it a little bit.

knoppix is debian based, but i don't see much difference between it and any other flavor. but, knoppix is also extremely useful to have in your toolbox.


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

WaltSide said:


> haha.
> 
> i went to vote for mandrake but it wasnt on the list, so i had to add it for ya...
> 
> hope you don't mind.


It only let me put 10 choices...I wanted to put them all :1angel:


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

glad you aren't irritated at me for edit your poll without direct permission. 


(although the forum reserves the right to edit without permission or explaination, but i try not to step on toes)

you might also check out DSL. (Damn Small Linux) it fits on a 50 meg cd, so it's a quick download.
it has a built in installer, and adding packages to it is cakewalk.

for getting used to linux, i'd stick with something that isn't going to eat 3,6, or 9 CD's.

oh, and i think http://www.linux.org/ has a larger list of distro's, you may wanna check it out as well.


----------



## ITLogic() (Sep 5, 2004)

Yes indeed! I agree with the 3, 6 or 9 CD comment from Waltside. Ubuntu is 1 CD and Mandrake was 3. Gentoo is 1, but if you want common packages that you don't want to have to compile, you'll have to download the 2nd packages ISO.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

oh, a direct link to DSL linux.

http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

I'm assuming that pic is not off your machine...

That guy sux at tetris. 


but anyway, my vote would go to Fedora, just because I started with Red Hat 9 and I've been going ever since. I'm sure there are better ones out there, but FC is the one I've been using. 

Knoppix and DSL are both very good as well, for live eval and comp testing (like seeing if you have a faulty computer or a faulty hard drive.)


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

RH9 is alright...though I've never really seen any distro that was really good with it's filetype associations.

Knoppix is amazing for "disaster recovery" and simple experimentation, though I really would recommend against installing it to a hard drive. It's better left on the disk. If you really do want it on there though, the command knx2hd should do it for you.

Never tried FC, but I've heard good things about it. Just make sure you downoad a known stable release if you decide on this one.


----------



## joat1 (Sep 23, 2004)

I like Libranet (it's free) and Gentoo. I've got Gentoo on my machines now because Libranet 2.8.1 does not recognize my gigabit ethernet port -- it uses 2.4.2 Linux kernel, I believe. It's two CDs, has a decent installer. I'm waiting for their 3.0 release next year (not free).

Or, you could try SuSE 9.2 Live DVD or CD (free). It boots from the DVD/CD drive, so no installation necessary. I like it, but not enough to buy it. They have version 9.1 available for download that can be installed on your system.

Gentoo is "easy" if you follow the Installation Handbook, word-for-word. The only problem is long installation (compile) time. It's a good way to dive in and learn Linux, fast.

And then there's Ubuntu ... it's OK. I like Libranet better (both Debian-based) except Ubuntu is newer.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i have the knoppix disk in case i cannot get into a comp and you need to get on the net for help or d/l something for someone like me who has not a clue about linux it is a good entry point if i decide to get into it and it is free


----------



## w00t (Jun 30, 2004)

I chose slakware because thats what I started with though it just beat fedora by a hair.


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

So in other words...just whichever I prefer just try em all. Looking at the poll results there is 1 vote for like 5 different choices. Pretty undecisive...


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

you might want to ask a few more questions about them.

like, ease of installation, ease of configuration, and such.
that's the entire reason i use mandrake is that it's perfect for linux-idiots like me.


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

For what it's worth, I've used Mandrake 9.0 which is the distro that got me started, tried FC-1&2 Both of which I'd call user friendly, but now use Mandrake 10.0 for much the same reasons as mentioned by Waltside. Mandrake I think leads the charge as far as working to get Linux on the desktop on a large scale. Linux takes some getting used to but can be quite rewarding to use, gives a little satisfaction to feel that you've beaten "Uncle Bill" out of a few bucks and there ain't a thing he can do about it. Theoretically you can do anything with Linux that you can do with windoze, but it sometimes takes time, patience, and research.


----------



## Sgt_Grim_Reaper (Nov 11, 2004)

This is a very trivial subject. However, the best distribution depends on your best needs. If you want to be gaming get a 3D compatible video card and the latest SuSe distribution with the latest WINE distro (wineX or whatever its called this week). It also has plenty of Web Browsing and Email capabilities and has OpenOffice Org by default. Its also easy to use which is good for a previous Windoze user. I would get a book on Unix and a book on Linux and learn everything I could though, it helps alot. Keeping them for references can be invaluable. After you get good then I would try other operating systems like Red Hat or whatever has what you need. SuSe is great for beginners though.
cheers


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

Well these computers are far from gaming worthy, they are old dells, and probably don't even have AGP slots. HOPEFULLY, I'll be picking them up wednesday (not today cause everyone took vacation and I'm like the only one in the office. 

So it will probably be for my web server (http://elf.kicks-***.org currently running off my gaming machine), and "expirements" with linux.


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

I voted SUSE, but any of the big 3 (SUSE, Fedora, Mandrake) should work. Debian, Slackware and Gentoo would be for when you felt you were a bit more experienced. In any case, make sure you get the latest version of whichever distor you choose. 

Also, there really is no "best" since each one serves a different purpose. The big 3 all try to be the best for the desktop. There are others that are better for servers, and others that are better for slow computers with very little RAM/disk space. Yet others that are better for those that really know what they're doing. Then, to really prove your geekness, make your own distro. 

All of the big 3 should serve your purposes and picking which one you like best is mostly a matter of personal taste.


----------



## DarthSabbath (Nov 18, 2003)

I know I don't post around here a lot, but I had to add my two cents on a Linux distro I just recently installed: MEPIS Linux...it's Debian based...boots up to a live CD, and you can install from there. Utter cake to install, and a very clean, no-BS installation. 

Aside from that, my recommendation would be Mandrake.


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

DarthSabbath said:


> I know I don't post around here a lot, but I had to add my two cents on a Linux distro I just recently installed: MEPIS Linux...it's Debian based...boots up to a live CD, and you can install from there. Utter cake to install, and a very clean, no-BS installation.
> 
> Aside from that, my recommendation would be Mandrake.


I just recently read a review of MEPIS Linux and it was said to be the easiest installation ever. I haven't used it myself, but it looked promising.


----------



## Linkhiei (Nov 16, 2004)

My friend used suse linux, and i liked it, but now i want to install it on my own computer, and the free version is a pain in the butt to install. My friend payed for the one thats easy to install, but i am having trouble installing the free one.


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

Linkhiei said:


> My friend used suse linux, and i liked it, but now i want to install it on my own computer, and the free version is a pain in the butt to install. My friend payed for the one thats easy to install, but i am having trouble installing the free one.


Unless you're trying to do an FTP install, I don't see what could be so difficult. Detailes please?


----------



## yelong (Nov 27, 2004)

*No Gentoo in the list?!*

Gentoo.... definately the most versatile, manageable and "teaching" linux around. ... and... never seen such an enthausiastic and helpful user community as at http://forums.gentoo.org

Cheers,

Jeroen


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

yelong said:


> Gentoo.... definately the most versatile, manageable and "teaching" linux around. ... and... never seen such an enthausiastic and helpful user community as at http://forums.gentoo.org
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jeroen


enthausiastic and helpful? No RTFM? say it aint so!  :embarased


----------



## Linkhiei (Nov 16, 2004)

Skie said:


> Unless you're trying to do an FTP install, I don't see what could be so difficult. Detailes please?


I am doing an FTP install because i dont have a CD burner


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

I see. FTP installs tend to be a bit more advanced.


----------



## Linkhiei (Nov 16, 2004)

I think im gonna use Libranet because they have a step-by-step floppy disk installation guide. :sayyes:


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

Apparently I have the honor of moving 200-300; 20+lb boxes before I get the computers...that'll be fun.


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

elf said:


> Apparently I have the honor of moving 200-300; 20+lb boxes before I get the computers...that'll be fun.


Get a dolly or something to help you move them. Or maybe I can help out if I get a computer or 3.


----------

